# Nâng ca doanh thu với máy in bill tính tiền phù hợp



## radiantglobal (15 Tháng tư 2020)

*Với hoàn cảnh thị trường cạnh tranh cao hiện nay, việc tối ưu hóa hiệu quả của hệ thống POS bán hàng nhất là khâu thanh toán, chính là chìa khóa mang lại lợi nhuận cho cửa hàng.*
Máy in hóa đơn là một trong những phần thiết yếu của hệ thống bán hàng ngày nay. Từ bán lẻ đến cửa hàng tạp hóa, siêu thị và nhà hàng đến khách sạn, bạn thấy rằng máy in hóa đơn đang làm cho việc thanh toán trở nên dễ dàng hơn cho những người đứng sau máy tính tiền. Máy in hóa đơn cho chúng ta khả năng liên lạc trực tiếp với khách hàng và kết nối với các chương trình khuyến mãi.
Nhiều tính năng khác nhau ở máy in hóa đơn được thiết kế để hỗ trợ cho máy bán hàng POS, thiết bị di động hoặc thậm chí kiosk. Có nhiều loại máy in bill trên thị trường tương thích với các thiết bị của Apple hoặc Android.

https://1.bp.************/-Quc9_qhtr04/Xow30wrtDjI/AAAAAAAAEl8/KAQZmp-PFNEWQZjknMqazV7DsMMeBXvmgCLcBGAsYHQ/s320/May-in-hoa-don-Star-mPOD.jpg
_Chiếc máy in hóa đơn Star tích hợp sẵn ngăn đựng tiền này có khả năng tương thích với cả iOS, Android và Windows _​

Nếu bạn là chủ sở hữu của một doanh nghiệp nhỏ hoặc vừa, có thể là nhà hàng hoặc cửa hàng bán lẻ, bạn sẽ không muốn tiếp tục sử dụng máy in phun mực cần thiết để in các bản in chất lượng cao. Lựa chọn thay thế ưu tiên cho in ấn hiệu quả hơn và bền hơn bằng cách sử dụng máy in hóa đơn nhiệt. Máy in hóa đơn nhiệt in bằng cách đưa đầu nhiệt tiếp xúc trực tiếp với giấy in nhiệt. Nó sử dụng giấy nhiệt và công nghệ nhiệt và không cần mực hay mực. Chúng cung cấp bản in chất lượng cao với tốc độ rất nhanh và những chiếc in bill nhiệt hoạt động lặng lẽ trong môi trường bán lẻ vì khả năng chống ồn cao.
Một loại máy in hóa đơn khác đó là máy in tác động. Chúng có thể hơi ồn so với máy in nhiệt nhưng chúng có giá trị lớn trong môi trường tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ cao. Do đó, các máy in hóa đơn này rất lý tưởng cho môi trường nhà bếp nơi hiệu quả và độ bền của chúng không bị ảnh hưởng do tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ liên tục.

https://1.bp.************/-ALJANc7haYc/Xow6P9iKj2I/AAAAAAAAEmI/YzWEEecLIHAJ6iNdRvVlP1BNFotc6yNyACLcBGAsYHQ/s320/May-in-hoa-don-di-dong-Toshiba-B-FP3D.jpg
_Chiếc máy in di động Toshiba này phù hợp với việc kinh doanh có yếu tố lưu động_​
Tùy thuộc vào yêu cầu kinh doanh của bạn, một số cân nhắc về máy in hóa đơn cho hệ thống bán hàng POS của bạn là:
• Không gian có sẵn trên quầy
• Thiết kế chắc chắn tùy thuộc vào cách sử dụng tối ưu
• Tự động cắt là một tiện lợi làm giảm khả năng đối mặt với kẹt giấy
• Tốc độ in quan trọng hơn nhiều khi vòng quay cao hơn
• Loại máy in sẽ đáp ứng yêu cầu
• Chi phí máy in phù hợp với ngân sách của bạn
• Khả năng tương thích với các thiết bị phụ trợ POS khác như: ngăn đựng tiền, máy quét mã vạch,...
Khi bạn đã tự động hóa thực hiện hiệu quả tại điểm bán hàng của mình và cài đặt máy in hóa đơn phù hợp, bạn sẽ nhận ra rằng những tiến bộ công nghệ đang có để làm cho cuộc sống và công việc của bạn phát triển theo cấp số nhân.


*Radiant Global* là nhà phân phối chính hãng các thiết bị bán hàng, máy in hóa đơn từ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng uy tín thề giới. Để có những giải đáp về hệ thống POS bán hàng hay phần mềm phù hợp cho doanh nghiệp hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi.

*Thông tin liên hệ*
Điện thoại: (84-28) 3818 1866 - 0903803810
Website: radiantglobal.com.vn
Email: sales@radiantglobal.com.vn
Facebook:  facebook.com/RadiantGlobalADCVietnam
Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCJsczTKv5nrPuoapknB9V8A


----------

